# Telefonwerbung nimmt weiter zu



## rolf76 (1 März 2006)

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/22/22100/1.html


> Absurd: Immer mehr Arbeitslose werden in durch Zuschüsse des Arbeitsamts finanzierte Callcenter gesteckt, um die, die noch Arbeit haben, von selbiger oder der Erholung am Feierabend abzuhalten.





> Wer ohne übertragene Rufnummer anruft, bekommt bei mir schon längst keinen freundlichen Gruß mit Namensnennung mehr zu hören, wie er in Benimmbüchern und Telefontrainings empfohlen wird, da es sich bei den Anrufen mit unterdrückter Rufnummer in 90% der Fälle um nervige Telefonwerbung handelt.


Wohl wahr. Manche heben auch gar nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2006)

> Wer ohne übertragene Rufnummer anruft, bekommt bei mir schon längst keinen
> freundlichen Gruß mit Namensnennung mehr zu hören, wie er in Benimmbüchern
> und Telefontrainings empfohlen wird,


Am *Privatanschluss*  melde ich mich grundsätzlich nicht mit Namen, entweder ich kenne die Nummer, da erübrigt es sich, 
ein Hallo oder Guten Tag reicht, und wenn unbekannt, eben nur Hallo oder Ja, bitte. 
Hübsch finde ich die  Reaktion "Wer ist denn  da?" , Anwort: "Müssen sie doch wissen, wen sie erreichen wollen"...
Deutschland ist das einzige Land auf der Welt, in der man sich am Telefon mit Namen zu melden hat "Zack, Zack" 
Was die meisten nicht wissen , es stammt aus der Reichspostordnung, die  vorschrieb, 
dass man sich mit Namen zu melden habe.

In allen mir bekannten  Ländern meldet man sich (privat) mit Hello, Pronto, moshi moshi  (Japan ) usw weiter, 
der Preussendrill steckt eben noch immer drin im Benimm..


----------



## rolf76 (1 März 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Was die meisten nicht wissen , es stammt aus der Reichspostordnung, die  vorschrieb, dass man sich mit Namen zu melden habe.



 :lol:  Ein Grund mehr, es nicht mehr zu tun...

Der Witz bei uns ist, das ausgerechnet meine Mutter und meine Schwiegereltern mit unterdrückter Nummer anrufen, ansonsten würden wir nicht mehr dran gehen. Ich wollte schon mal ein "Einmal-Vorklingeln-lassen"-System einführen, aber das hat sich nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Witz bei uns ist, das ausgerechnet meine Mutter und meine Schwiegereltern mit unterdrückter Nummer anrufen...


Das wollte ich bei Bekannten auch mal umstellen lassen, ging aber nicht, da das Leistungsmerkmal beim einfachen T-Net-Anschluss nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Bei Bestandskunden, die den Dienst in der Vergangenheit bezogen hatten, bleibt das Leistungsmerkmal erhalten.


----------



## drboe (1 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der Telekom gilt für die fallweise oder ständige Rufnummernunterdrückung (CLIR = Calling Line Identification Restriction)



> Für abgehende Telefonverbindungen haben Sie mit dem kostenfreien Leistungsmerkmal CLIR die Möglichkeit, die Anzeige Ihrer eigenen Rufnummer beim Gesprächspartner zu regeln. Dabei stehen Ihnen zwei Varianten zur Auswahl:
> 
> CLIR2 - Übermittlung der eigenen Rufnummer mit fallweiser Unterdrückung
> CLIR3 - Ständige Unterdrückung der eigenen Rufnummer
> ...


M. Boettcher


----------



## berend2805 (1 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass diese Information nicht richtig ist. Der derzeit "einfachste" Anschluss der Telekom, der sogenannte Call Plus, hat ein paar Features, die bis Ende 2005 noch extra gekostet haben, und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dieses CLIP/CLIR-Gehampel dazu gehört. Einfach nochmal nachfragen.

Ich wende mittlerweile eine sehr erfolgreiche Methode an, um mich vor "Unbekannt" zu schützen: ich sage "Hallo", und wenn ich dann höre, dass mal wieder eine Drückerkolonne dran ist, dann erkläre ich auf Holländisch, dass sie bei Fam. xxx in xxx gelandet sind und dass sie leider eine vollkommen falsche Tel.-Nr. gewählt haben. Klappt natürlich nur, wenn man Holländisch kann, aber ist bei mir sehr erfolgreich...


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2006)

berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nochmal nachfragen...


Nun, das habe ich bereits schriftlich attestiert bekommen.


----------

